#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [注意] 【活動】2012圖文聯召綜合場外應援區

## 幻貓

【2012圖文聯召闖關大挑戰】
圖文綜合場外應援區

本討論串乃是針對現正進行的圖文聯召而設，
想針對當前的闖關活動說什麼話，就在這邊大聲說出來吧！<hr>這次碰巧在外但是沒有wifi也沒有3g><...!!
感謝冬狼幫忙才得以及時發表XDD

七天時間大家好好作答吧~www

----------


## 玄音曈狼

喔喔喔！！！

狩狩是第一個發的耶！ 好快喔！！

接下來文版發的會是誰呢？ 

不過感覺繪板的實力也不容小覷呢！！

緊張緊張！！刺激刺激！！>W<  嗚啊啊~ 感覺好難投票喔！

----------


## 狩者

阿，才剛發就被判格式錯誤，下次我會注意的。
在剛剛也已經修正完畢了，希望能通過

這次把瀟湘搬出來了，真不好意思
因為只要想到冥界，就會想到瀟湘呢
瀟湘在冥界果然爆強的!!XD

這次的活動有很多獸參加呢，很開心
第一關的題目也很讓人噴飯呢XD
大家一起玩才好玩
沒參加的獸也要去投票共襄盛舉喔:3

多謝指教(鞠躬)

----------


## 星空小克

寫到一半就寫不下去了

所以就不投稿了:P

----------


## 紅峽青燦

加油啦!!
這次的題目我頗心動
不過也沒時間
算了

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

>///<

交稿囉！

第一次就遇到這種題目，真的讓人好心動喔！

我開始期待下個禮拜了XD！

另外~

也請大家多多包含拙作也給我一些指教(鞠躬)

只希望可以越來越好！
Fighting！

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

大家辛苦了(給大家場地供應便當)
我已經看了大家的作品,各有各特色。
不過重量級角色還沒完成作品,
非常期待

請大家繼續努力

----------


## 自然農子

對圖組來說為了表現冥河的氣氛所以會花比較長的時間ˊ○ω○ˋ

這次文組的看的很開心，不過比較悲傷的佔多數感覺有點揪心ˊˋ

狩者把後台技能點滿的想法讓我從頭笑到尾，也瞭解到瀟湘究竟有多隨性與強大(？

獥獥的是與親人的重逢為點來發揮，讓我想起少年陰陽師的橋段，同時在最後把鏡頭拉遠的處理我覺得很不錯○ω○

最後蒼穹的故事在尾巴垂下那幕就讓人有了聯想而不安，最後真相大白也令人揪心，那位司機大哥真是個好狼……(淚

----------


## 斯冰菊

各位友獸：

      本狼首次參加圖文聯召，非常榮幸能有這個機會將拙作分享給所有獸與評審狼們。本狼猶記首次參加文學競賽是建中高一上，報名紅樓文學獎；本狼以關於戈巴契夫的新詩投稿(還另外寫了一篇以蘇聯時期為背景的小說)，沒想到竟然落選。當時本狼比較晚才意識到自己的功夫不夠。

      今年4月，本狼一如往常在文版欣賞眾獸作品時，突然不知道為什麼就點下了注意鍵，然後本狼就發現了去年的聯召文版文集。本狼很仔細地全部閱讀完畢(連同應援區)，並留下了評論。從那時候起，本狼就立志：一定要參加今年的活動！！！

      今天傍晚發文，深夜聊天時瀟湘與幻貓給了本狼許多寶貴的建議，本狼又感受到自己還有很多可以加強之處。總而言之，本狼現在交出了第一關的成品，也希望所有獸與評審雙狼能看得開心喔！

      本狼現在除了聯召外，還參加了客委會的桐花文學獎，是狼頭兩邊忙的狀態。然而，在這種艱苦的情況下，本狼還是在第二天就繳出成果，實屬不易。

      末了，本狼誠祝所有參賽獸、評審獸與觀眾獸都能玩得開心！！！

                                                               凍狼   斯冰菊   有感而發

                                                                     101/7/15    00:37

----------


## 好喝的茶

開始兩天文組就有四篇投稿了耶，反應比我想像中好多了。
參與文組的眾獸要加油喔︰3！

目前看過四篇投稿都合格，詳細評語會在截稿後寫。
不過我總覺得大家都被某個框框約束了，沒有展露太多的創意。

冥河或許是大家比較少寫的題材，不過這題的發揮空間並沒有大家想像中那麼少啦。
至少瀟湘應該會覺得冥界是個美好愉快的地方吧？我也覺得那裏不錯啊，吃人吃膩了還可以換口味吃幽靈。（？）

難得來到冥河耶，很多人類和獸都沒到過的地方耶，要住個幾天，好好參觀遊歷才不會吃虧嘛！反正——


Q6．版主審核標準是什麼呢？


[spacer=5]題目只提供一項場景陳述（如「前方有火海一片」），而不會直接提出疑難（如「怎麼才能把火救熄」）。 
[spacer=10]參賽者要做的是「設想一個處境，使得題目合理地成為該處境的難題，並在最後解決它」。

[spacer=5]舉個例︰假設主角是羽狼，他在巡視樂園時發現了火災，
[spacer=5]所以處境就是「*儘快將受火災所困的獸友救出，並召集樂園群獸滅火*」。 

[spacer=5]又例如現在的主角是幻貓，處境可以是「*以毛髮化出一眾小幻貓，命之以身軀掩護本體迅速通過火場*」。(?! 

[spacer=5]當然比較奇異一點：如果主角是唯恐天下不亂的食人妖怪好茶，他在覓食的時候發現這片成長中的火海，
[spacer=5]處境就會是「*協助火勢儘可能地擴大，以引出更多獸眾四處逃難，好讓好茶能夠趁亂下手覓食*」。 

[spacer=5]由此可見，難題是依據參加者設定的情境而變化，但共通點都是「前方有火海一片」。 
[spacer=5]除了設計場景外，解題方法也可以千奇百怪。以幻貓的例子而言，解題方法除了「犧牲分身」，
[spacer=5]「*本體被叛變的分身小幻貓捏臉而大哭，哭著哭著便把火勢澆滅了*」，這種解決辦法也未嘗不可。(死臉 

[spacer=5]再次強調，只要能「* 設想一個處境，使得題目合理地成為該處境的難題，並在最後解決它*」
[spacer=5]即算闖關成功。




那麼，祝大家創作順利︰3

----------


## 龍o瞳

沒想到寫小說這麼難>///<
我只擠出了這短短的幾個字就花了我將近半小時><
不過我還是希望我有過啦XD

----------


## 紅峽青燦

總覺得這回大家都好喜歡搬出版主喔
或是對幽靈怒吼要他們別靠近和別幫忙穿上壽衣
逃避獸衣的方法好像都是一直跑或是武力抵抗

大家加油^^

----------


## 幻貓

> 沒想到寫小說這麼難>///<
> 我只擠出了這短短的幾個字就花了我將近半小時><
> 不過我還是希望我有過啦XD


半小時遠遠不夠啊啊啊啊啊啊想當年還熬夜爆肝三小時打文章
趕快去修改~~!!截稿以前都還有機會修
而且最要命的是你把衣服給穿惹這整個踩到線啊欸!!〈敲

寫多點寫多點0.0

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

><

大家都好強阿阿阿阿阿阿阿阿！

都好有創意歐！

哪像小的我只懂的灑一堆不知道哪來的熱血0.0(呆)

加油喔！

也請大家多多支持XD！(燦，微笑)

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

嘎嗚!!   第一次寫文章就被糾正了好幾次>"<

可見我在國中培養的作文能力完完全全不夠啊QAQ
重點是連標點符號也使用錯誤嘎!

不過我很用心寫!!  畢竟是我自己的文章!!  >ω<

但是經驗還尚嫌不足...只能多多練習了!!

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿獥：

      本狼也是啊！！！標點符號括弧與破折號都要用全形，真是不方便哪！！！




> 不過我很用心寫!! 畢竟是我自己的文章!! >ω<


      自己的作品寫完後成就感總是會油然而生呢！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

      順道一提，本狼時常被基測作文考6級分的妹妹羞辱！！！(本狼5級分)  :wuffer_frown:  

      本狼相信阿獥一定會晉級！！！要對自己有信心，這是咱們身為狼族最重要的特質之一喔！！！  :wuffer_grin:  

                                                            凍狼   斯冰菊   鼓勵摯書

                                                                     101年7月15日    20:51

----------


## 嘟啦齊司

第1次參賽........ ( SOR....我好像犯規了....
明天就要開始上暑輔了......可能也沒審麼時間 畫圖圖....
如果 有時間 我會盡量 多畫幾張.....代替文字的地方的...
 我也希望 會通過>W< 如果通過了...我可能要轉去文字組...
 我粉擔心沒審麼時間....
這幾張是六.今天的成果... 希望大家喜歡歡...

----------


## 獠也

TO 嘟啦齊司

以觀看者的身分來評論的話，我看不懂你的圖想要表達什麼。
而文字反而讓圖片的內容更加雜亂，完全沒有輔助效果。
另外*全篇錯字、口語化、標點應用錯誤非常嚴重*。
禿然?應當是*突然*。還有更多，但我不提示。
如果你是中國人，正體中文不熟悉情有可原，
但如果你是台灣高中生，這樣不太應該。
不管如何，發文前沒校稿會讓人覺得你沒有正視你的作品。

我回覆比較直，還請你細細思考我的回覆和大家的建議再加以修改作品。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

這題目好想來個個人發揮啊!
寫篇大家看看就好
非正式啦
寫得糟就算了吧
只是玩玩^^

不過我可是有仔細想過的
首先不搬版主
壽衣一定要是一眼就可以識破是壽衣的嗎?
鬼魂一定一下子就讓你知道他在逼你穿嗎?
主角有沒有可能想穿上呢?

----------


## 古紀洛子

那個…幻貓醬

不好意思我投稿後才去看了相關規則
（因為前面同為圖組的嘟拉之作品有看到你的提醒所以才去看）

圖組的話就算多畫幾張可能敘述文字數要破100字是相當容易的。

我可以的話能轉到文組嗎？雖然插圖是必要的。
或者大家有什麼其他可行的改變方針提出來一下討論吧

不然自己這樣的投稿方式確實是很…嗯～*圖文並茂的四不像？*

----------


## 幻貓

> 那個…幻貓醬
> 
> 不好意思我投稿後才去看了相關規則
> （因為前面同為圖組的嘟拉之作品有看到你的提醒所以才去看）
> 
> 圖組的話就算多畫幾張可能敘述文字數要破100字是相當容易的。
> 
> 我可以的話能轉到文組嗎？雖然插圖是必要的。
> 或者大家有什麼其他可行的改變方針提出來一下討論吧
> ...


當然可以，一開始沒有要求選填圖組/文組正是為此準備的
若想留在圖組，文字敘述自然要刪減，但是當前的插畫無法讓我明瞭故事過程
可能要畫成連環圖才能合規，如果不打算降低圖畫精細度就會耗上許多時間

但如果轉到文組正好符合「文章只能搭配一幅插畫」的規定〈詳見活動Q&A的Q.4.3〉，
不過到文組後，審核主體就變成文字本身，比如說一些標點符號需要修正才有可能通過喔 :Smile: 

無論要不要轉還請知會我一聲，在這邊回文或私訊通知都可以~

----------


## 古紀洛子

＞幻貓醬

那麼，就麻煩您為我轉到文版吧，標點符號這點我幾乎不會犯錯
除非是一些相當細微的地方，屆時再請茶茶或瀟湘幫忙指點囉。

再次感謝幻貓醬～>ωO/

P.S. 文章的移動也拜託了～

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

天啊我這潛水多時的也跑出來參加了(抹臉
然後其他的參加者好可怕我果然是來當墊背的對不對(炸開
沒有想到的是我把一個拖欠了將近一年的人家出的委託拿來當作主題了
啊啊先謝謝之前常來幫我評文的貓頭鷹大大--不好意思我忘記你會員名稱了--
然後大家的結尾幾乎都回去了就我不一樣怎麼辦啦(再次炸開
這樣比較擔心的是怎麼銜接上下一次的題目啊(自爆
等等......有沒有我這種潛水半年以上一浮起來就囉哩八唆的八卦(別
我是不是繼續當潛水狼好了--加裝鰓(不--

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

銀狼↑↑
你寫的很好啦><不可能被當墊背的拉！




好多都是以狼<<為主欸！

怪不得是「狼之樂園」XD！

小龍龍我決定，以後還是只專愛龍啦！

另外，關於龍的描述，我又有點異於常人(？)  :Rolling Eyes:  

20號快到了，老實說還挺緊張的。

----------


## 嘟啦齊司

我已經　把文字修剪很多了．．．
可是　我自己去看反而．．．
覺得有點點　看不懂．．．（跌倒
　在學校都在收錢沒時間畫圖圖．．
跟各位獸　說聲抱歉．．！！
～～～～！！緊張．．．
明天從學校回來　就知道是否會通過嚕．．．

----------


## 古紀洛子

參加這麼歡樂的活動，我居然寫出了這麼黑暗的作品來。

雖然已經審核通過了……
嗯，會接受這類的應該不是很多人吧？(=ω=)a

期待第一關的結果囉。

----------


## 雪麒

> 參加這麼歡樂的活動，我居然寫出了這麼黑暗的作品來。
> 
> 雖然已經審核通過了……
> 嗯，會接受這類的應該不是很多人吧？(=ω=)a
> 
> 期待第一關的結果囉。


看完了覺得寫得很不錯啊，作文常在及格線徘徊的小獸只能膜拜～
圖也畫得好好，氣場宏大且運筆準確，抱去學習了～～

初來乍到，覺得很好玩就來參加了（目測就我一隻新獸呃……），望大家多包涵  :Very Happy:  

本來只想給圖版加點配字的，結果一不留神就折騰出了文版的那個玩意兒……
會不會搞得有點陽春白雪啊，其實用詞大部分都很普通的說，就支持一下～  :jcdragon-pray:  
另外好像成了雙修魔獸了……  :jcdragon-shock:

----------


## 紅峽青燦

怎覺得這次圖版的都好難懂啦!!
不是畫面不清就是不懂在表達啥~~
去年的清晰又好玩多了><

----------


## 狩者

好喜歡雪麒的詩喔，超厲害(詩控!!)
好多雙修魔王出現了XP

文祖好多人投稿，反應超熱烈阿
挺緊張的XD

----------


## 影貓ROKU

聽說在這裡能拜票是唄?XD
那麼獻上拜票圖
還請大家多多支持Roku我的作品了X3

幻貓的票我拿不到了哭哭(活該)
原梗

----------


## 幻貓

> 聽說在這裡能拜票是唄?XD
> 那麼獻上拜票圖
> 還請大家多多支持Roku我的作品了X3
> 幻貓的票我拿不到了哭哭(活該)


"啊嘶~~虧你答得這麼妙~~你~~就還是~~流放~~吧~~@$#%"
臉頰就臉頰你有意見嗎嘎?!!(巴頭

從此沒臉見人了嗚嗚(因為被捏爛了

----------


## 紅峽青燦

ROKU你好壞啊呵呵!!學長是11臉頰班嗎?
這也太有梗了哇哈哈^^
可憐的學長秀秀齁
用新北池水洗一洗就變帥囉!!
(你以為是青蛙王子嗎?)

講到青燦變小豬我也想投給這張啊><




> 注音注意
> 
> 站務  幻貓
> 2012/07/20

----------


## 飛狼薩克

嗚嗚><
每次看到別人的成品就是又興奮又不安的矛盾心情呢><"
還是存在著所謂的得失心嗎......?

這次首度挑戰漫畫的格式呢
過去都是用插畫的形式呈現
還希望大家多多支持><"
也請多多指教

----------


## BGs

我選擇作品的偏好是以整體故事（風格）做第一門檻，然後再從中挑選欣賞的劇情發展與邏輯，最後則是文本的閱讀難易，也就是排版、用字遣詞等。

因此我先將我的選擇縮減到下列幾篇：

*蒼穹之龍*的《白》
*BGs* 的《永生之龍》（……）
*狼狗傑*的《那一晚，在冥河邊》
*古紀 洛子*的圖文
*劍*的作品
*戀風*的《白老鼠》

各篇再分別品嘗：
《白》所帶出的情感
《永生之龍》寫的是非人類的靈魂進入人類的冥界
《那一晚，在冥河邊》直接將冥河轉移到現世的安排相當特別
古紀 洛子的圖文使用原住民、少年、義氣等元素……
劍的作品， tl;dr 可以看到不少考據，也是將日本式冥河發揮最好的一篇
*「東、西方的冥河概念雖然相近，但還是有很多不同的地方，我最喜歡的差異是東方冥河的整體感覺熱鬧許多。」*（背景哀號聲）
《白老鼠》的幽默感，使用到我與之共鳴的梗與輕鬆的劇情

所以我就將票投給了其中之一


原本我希望有但這次沒有被參賽者討論到或還能再深入的主題包括
1. 不同宗教觀的討論，為何會有不同體系的冥河，是否會、如何相互影響
2. 靈魂定義與死後世界的現象解釋

如果可以的話，我不會想碰觸冥河的水。
至於穿上冥界之衣就無法離開的設定本身我想吐槽，或許我該再寫一點東西，順便把沒有用完的資料處理掉。

最後祝各位閱讀愉快。[spacer]

----------


## 紅峽青燦

剛剛投完票

圖組很容易決定
圖不清的啦故事情節看不懂的啦稍離題的啦
之類的
很快就決定要投給誰了

其實這次我覺得文組反而比較難投
文章篇數多
有些大同小異
都是搬了版主解決困境
但試想沒有版主呢?
比如瀟湘大突然規定不准寫他之類的?

而比較特別的幾篇特別的面向又不同
像是雪麒的格式跟大家的都不同
咖啡的有黑暗風
蒼穹之龍的是很生活化的死因
獥和冰菊都是搬親情等等.......

私心很喜歡狼狗傑那篇的取點設定
可能是我對於戰爭尤其是二戰題材特別有興趣吧
尤其是狼狗傑的口氣很鎮定很有軍官風

但這個題目我自己其實也覺得不易
我的應援文是因為剛好有我的小說烈火流星的設定
又剛好有隻病弱的克基斯可用
不過後來還是搬了他老爸
其實自己覺得惟一可取的地方只有
"壽衣不一定要一眼就被識破是壽衣，也許可以冒充軍服?"
若不是有自己的小說設定在先
恐怕這題目我也得很努力想一下也不一定能寫好吧

私心覺得去年的題目簡單多了

總而言之大家加油囉!!
期待大家再出好文^^

----------


## 狩者

這次的文組，很多文章都很有特色
像是雪麒就採用詩作的方式等等……
故事也深得人心，包含應援文也是

反觀我自己，這是一次很好的經驗與警惕
我應該再多思考更多的事情與題目的本身
這個題目的確還有更多可以發揮的東西

謝謝大家的指教: 3
並祝大家下一關寫文順利。

----------


## 幻貓

一關關下來都能看到大家的成長，這也是我們辦活動的中心所在
真的，獎品不是重點，而是參賽者能不能結合自己的特長
並在每一關盡最大的努力，這便是自我的提升
繼續努力，保持心情愉快持續向前行吧 :Very Happy:

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

文組的競爭還真是激烈
越到後面參賽者冒出的越多(抹臉
容我在這裡拜票一下
雖然說自己都不覺得自己的作品是最好的(笑

----------


## 斯冰菊

投票進入第三天了，目前本狼只有一票，情況有點不樂觀；所以本狼趁這個機會放上兩個有關阿嬤和姑丈的小故事來拉票，也希冀各位友獸能多多支持本狼喔！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  


阿嬤：

    本名王秀雲，台北人。生於民國25年(1936)，屬鼠，年僅20歲上下就嫁給蔡天賜為妻，婚後與丈夫一同從事零售海產生意。65年(1976)41歲時成為華冠飯店董事長夫人，每日辛勞打點大小事務，時常熬夜；80年代發現罹患肝癌，86年病情惡化住進臺大醫院，同年7月5日因肝癌過世，享壽62歲。

育有兩子(人類老爸與混蛋伯父)一女(姑姑)，三個孫子(本狼與兩個堂哥)，一個孫女(人類妹妹)；外孫則有一個(表哥)，外孫女兩個(大姐與二姐)。    
    


本狼大概三四歲時全家到擎天崗去玩，當時本狼貪玩四處亂跑，沒想到一個不留神，竟然從山崖上滾了下去！！！眼看就要滾到懸崖邊，阿嬤抓住本狼的腳，才讓本狼沒有掉下去。


姑丈：

    本名陳金壽，金門人。生於民國44(1955)11月27日，屬羊，高職畢業後來台唸書與蔡麗虹結識並於日後共締良緣。從事商業工作，90年代發現罹患肝癌，95年病情惡化住進台北馬偕醫院，同年9月23日9點15分過世，享年52歲。

育有一子兩女，大女兒(大姐)為檢疫人員，二女兒(二姐)為小學特教老師，獨生子(表哥)目前就讀師大地球科學系。    
    


最後一次見到姑丈的時候，是95年9月10日，那天是星期天，本狼與人類老爸晚上去探病。當天晚上雷電交加、下著大雨，當時姑丈已經病危，得用導尿管才能排泄。見面時間很短，期間姑丈雖然有說話，可是話不太清楚。13天後，本狼從補習班下課，得知姑丈過世，頓時心裡一怔！！！

10月20日公祭，本狼在場上朗誦自己寫的祭文送他最後一程。去年清明假期，本狼到金門順便去了存放姑丈骨灰壇的縣立公墓祭奠。

也希冀祂們在天上能過的平安順遂。聲明：本狼只是為了小說需要才在地獄中寫到祂們。

另外，關於姑丈病逝前的情況，可以參考 
二姐的無名文章：

http://www.wretch.cc/blog/cutefun326/8434027

 

後記：本狼會參加到活動結束，也希冀各位友獸與參賽獸都能夠玩得開心喔！！！

----------


## 嘟啦齊司

抓頭............
這次圖組版第1次參加 剛開始還不太了解 要如何開頭
所以就改編了一下之前獸設的劇情(根本是你懶吧(被敲
 所以有先看不懂請見諒 
 題外話: 期待第2關的題目 我一樣要參加 圖組>A<
 下次的劇情 我會簡明扼要的 OWO!! ( 抱著必死的決心去吧(死氣彈....

----------


## 幻貓

冰菊>>
有時候覺得你需要多保護自己的隱私....
加上這多半不是讀者需要的資訊...0_0||

銀狼>>
我在想也許是沒有一個鮮明的角色出現吧
雖然著重在情緒及心理描寫上，但少了個引人入勝的劇情走向
有個好故事比較好拿票:P

嘟拉齊司>>
才第一關而已~第二關就會慢慢進入狀況了~
加油，要進步喔 :Smile: <hr>

圖版已經有四十張票了!!大家不要忘了投文版的票啊~
最後一天投票好好把握!!

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  幻貓：

      本狼會注意的。原本是拉票文，沒想到好像變成是自曝文了。也許本狼就是叉燒包吧，餡就是會露出來。

      話說本狼也想不到自己會變成狼族之冠，現在穩坐文版亞軍；當然，離蒼穹還是有一截差距。不過，現在離截止時間還有10個半小時呢！！！(←樂觀狼一匹)

      結論：那麼本狼設置隱藏語法吧！！！

      老話一句：也希冀所有參賽獸與評論獸都能玩得開心喔！！！  :wuffer_laugh: 

                                                         凍狼   斯冰菊   誠書

                                                                  101/7/25    09:53

----------


## 荷宇

一直忘了來拉票(不對吧
投稿完之後就再忙其他事情一直沒去注意投票XXD
謝謝投給我的人XD真是太感謝了WWW
這篇一開始在話時我是打算搞笑→嚴肅 這樣的形式來畫XD
但發現搞笑後這篇就嚴肅不起來了 而且把搞笑加上去的話我想真的會超過9.P
角色的方面確實沒想太多@W@ 想到就直接話上去了XD
下個作品我會讓角色更好分辨的!

----------


## 飛狼薩克

哈哈結果出來了\OWO/
果然魔法師太外掛了((炸飛
下一關打算用自己的翅膀努力 如果可以的話
↑↑完全忘記自己有翅膀可以用((炸

沒想到自己還能拿道一張版主票呢看完幻貓的評論時
感謝 *熾祈* 版主對我的肯定
也謝謝 *幻貓* 版主給我的建議
當然，也非常謝謝投票給我的各位!!!
從沒想過自己的票數能超越荷宇呢w雖然只差一票"""
大家的作品也很棒，我也看的很開心呢!
期待下一關大家的表現，大家一起加油吧!

是說這樣推算下來我可能無法參加最後一關呢ˊˋ
有點沮喪.......

----------


## 斯冰菊

第一關結束了。非常感謝投票給本狼的各位友獸們！！！本狼對於自己能後來居上，成為狼族之冠，實在是感到驚喜萬分！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

也感謝好茶的鼓勵，還有能讓本狼請出來卻沒有生氣的雅量，本狼下一關一定會將創意完全發揮出來的！！！還有瀟湘，你的毒舌果然是名不虛傳；的確是招招到位，令本狼難以反駁。或許本狼還有很多要加強的地方。還有，瀟湘有個地方寫錯了：阿嬤是祖母，不是外祖母；本狼的外婆在本狼出生前就過世了！！！倘若可以，懇請瀟湘能更正喔！！！

本狼也期待第二關時各位參賽獸的表現喔！！！  :wuffer_wink:

----------


## 古紀洛子

嗯……

非常感謝茶茶(立刻親一下)以及瀟湘(開心抱一下)的評論

加上那個飾物果然代表我又急性子了，不然可以拿到更好的成績。

下一關我也會好好努力的！
也謝謝投給我一票的人！>ω<//

----------


## 狩者

第二關完稿。
這次的文章引用了一些聖經的經文
希望大家別因此而討厭
這也是反應我在現實情況下，對信仰的一種疑惑。

說實在話，我實在不知道聖經經文引用的標點這樣行不行阿!!(抓狂)

跟大家介紹一下文中提到的狼。
新墨西哥狼，17世紀後期，英國在北美陸續建立了殖民地。新墨西哥狼被他們視為野蠻的象徵遭到了瘋狂的捕殺。1920年滅絕。
資料來自互動百科： http://www.hudong.com/wiki/%E6%96%B0...93%A5%E7%8B%BC

這就是為什麼文中的村民說的會是英文
英國人的信仰又是以基督教為主的，故選擇這種狼作為題材
也藉此哀勳牠的滅絕，與物種的消失
這亦是我在參加龍年新春活動的時候，翻閱到的知識。

祝大家寫文與繪圖順利
請多指教(拱手)。

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

第2篇交稿


這次我主題圍繞在「風之歌」

感覺還蠻抽象的說=A=

風中龍因為聽的見風的歌聲，才會有此歌。

還希望大家投我一票啦XD！

註：第2關題目真的是有夠難想的！

----------


## 紅峽青燦

真的
第二關真的很難發揮呢
連應援文都好難

----------


## 劍痞

「遲遲到現在才得以向對劍拙作發表感想的各位回覆，
「首先先致上十二萬分之謝意。」

「接著是針對不才拙作不吝給予回應的各位答覆：


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    >BGs
「嗯，當時主題一提到冥河，我很快的就聯想到三途川。」
「不過在找尋相關描述時忽地發現：怎麼每張假想繪都將冥河畫得如此陰慘慘。」

「所以想把冥河描寫得美麗一點。」

「BGs的作品也吸引了我的注意力，
「但趨於意識流的寫法，稍稍無所適從；看了幾遍，依未能理解透徹。」

「我想這也是這類寫法的特色所在。」


>茶
「短短三句之中就包含了三次有趣，對茶而言真的是相當有趣？」
「不過究竟是怎生個有趣法，我比較好奇這點。」（思

「在氣氛的轉折上，究竟茶感受到怎麼樣的氣氛呢？」

「感謝你的期待。」


>瀟湘
「先對水雲的肯定獻上十二分謝意，
「雖說是以輕鬆自然的心情去創作，但在貼上論壇後，對於會員評價在意之程——實是在所難免。」（撫額

「這次嘗試了熱鬧的氣氛，
「在之中參雜了一點主要角色的心境。」

「直到最後，覺得其實該跟讀者講明『其實這故事不快樂』，
「才釀成最後這一部分與前頭稍嫌格格不入的轉變。」

「——我會力圖維持並順著成長精進下去。」




「最後，我要為投給劍某我的那一票說聲『感謝』。」

----------


## 自然農子

感謝幻貓的投票！>W<

分鏡方面也就有如熾祈大所說的，仍需要多多磨練。

另外我記得題目範例好像是森林大火？

我找到一個很酷的解答WWWW

http://www.8comic.com/love/drawing-944.html?ch=6-23

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

到了第二輪才來這裡發文章……

其實我第一篇文版投稿是用W7筆記本打的，因為不能自動計算字數，所以一不小心就爆了(遠望
然後我的筆記本的取代功能好像又有一點問題，弄到最後就因為標點符號失格了(失格就失格你別吵
還是希望各位讀者能開心的閱讀呦！

————以上廢話————

第二關的投稿因為實在想不出什麼特別的梗，所以就拿個稀鬆平常的劇情寫了篇不像詭文的詭文(?)
第一次寫這種文，感覺有點對不起文版內的奇特詭文風氣www(？
還是那句：總之希望各位能愉快的閱讀囉^^

----------


## 古紀洛子

從昨天開始一口氣趕完，於今早修改檢查完畢後終於投稿啦！>ω<

還以為沒辦法在時間內完成真的有點多心了。

請大家慢慢欣賞吧！

第二題我稍稍參考了一點印度的文化，
不過話說回來，想像一下在天堂的居民人人都是一絲不掛的生活，
在這樣的環境下不動慾念真的很難XD。

----------


## 紅峽青燦

哇告非!!噗哈哈哈哈哈!!

ROKU你的想像力實在也太
笑死我了笑死我了
我不投給你不是狼啊!!

一整個美少女戰士!!
加上那張久利生公平臉還有經典的消化道內藏物品加上不知互助的天堂
太讚了啊~

畫面也很清晰^^

----------


## 熾祈

第二關卡圖組的前首發兩位都通過囉ww
但飛狼薩克的部分有些地方需做改善，還請薩克跑一趟了。
影貓的想法真的非常有趣wwww尤其最後又是吐門的部分實在是wwww

其餘參賽者還請加油囉。

----------


## 自然農子

我癱..........

對不起以後我不敢再拖稿了(謎：上次你也這麼說

這次用彩色單圖闖關，但懶的形容天堂直接跳到崩落階段(希望能通過

然後這次稍微玩一下多啦A夢梗，希望各位會喜歡

另外ROKU，是誰說沒好梗的啦！？

明明就比上次更爆笑！(已經笑癱了

======================

好吧再接再勵，但我沒時間畫第三張圖了(癱地死

----------


## BGs

哈，沒有辦法趕上修改而失格~

因為顧著將世界觀串連起來所以放掉了角色的故事敘述
而且設定本身還有不少矛盾與漏洞待修補

與第一關相比，大家的故事寫得更漂亮了，十分期待最後的收尾呀
這次就先讓我退到觀眾席吧

----------


## 獠也

這邊建議ROKU下次可以將分鏡修改成由右至左閱讀。
比較符合一般漫畫的閱讀規則。
這次依舊創意滿點。(笑

----------


## 飛狼薩克

我的笑點好像跟大家不太一樣呢w
又或者自己太嚴肅了
對於ROKU的梗並沒太大的反應呢(艸
但是還是很佩服ROKU創意十足的腦袋呢w

這次對於前一次表現不錯的參賽者感到有一點點的失望呢
大概也是因為時間吧!
但是其他人這次的作品卻是讓我眼睛一亮呢w
所謂風水輪流轉嗎?((錯了

下一關的時間可能因與家庭旅遊強迸而無法參加呢ˊˋ
但有時間的話還是會盡量完成的ˊˋ
大家一起加油吧!

喔喔對了
都忘記是來拜票的
拜託拜託喔各位!!!!!!(?

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼對於失格已有心理準備。肇因於本狼聚餐回家後收到疑似惡耗，導致兩三天心情低落；後又因關注颱風動態以致於前天才開始動筆。

到了凌晨趕稿完畢貼上，本狼就已經猜到可能會失格；果不其然，真的失格了。本狼再行修改卻忽略了註解，導致失格已成定局。

本狼現在會在最後一關修正，以求再接再厲、反敗為勝！到時候還懇請各位友獸支持。也希冀各位友獸能把握時間投下自己獸聖的一票！

凍狼   斯冰菊   六體投地

101年8月3日    22:49

----------


## 影貓ROKU

我在這一回參賽作品的埋下的梗
似乎很多人都很喜歡
Roku我真是欣慰不已~~
同時非常感謝賜票給我的各位(鞠躬

關於獠也的建議
我也有想過要這麼做
畢竟跟大家格格不入不太好^^
(但是DA的漫畫看太多了要改過來好難( 艸)

像薩克這樣的的反應我也有料想過
(畢竟我自己也是沒什麼感覺(?)
這一次我也有認真的意念想要表達
這點可以品嘗看看^^

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

ROKU<<你真的有當美少女戰士的潛力喔喔！(炸)

吐門這點真的好好玩(難到嘴巴是異次元口袋？)，中間穿插的日式殺氣畫風也很好笑哈(我想到惡魔奶爸中的亞蘭德隆)！



荷宇也畫的很有趣，以往天使都是給人印象「神愛世人」或是拿著一把弓，拍著翅膀到處飛來飛去>>大叔天使XD！那個很震驚的表情也在瞬間觸動了笑點！

它變成了多啦A夢的時候我又笑出來了！


我投給了以上兩位其中一位喔！

另外=======

這次文組這好像有點可惜，很多都來不及在時間內改過來就被判失格了(早點交文果然有用的)0A0

這次題目真的有點難發揮，大家都很努力了><

雖然被判失格了但是還是可以看看他們的內容，其實都很有趣也很有深度的！

倒是絕得狩者用到《創世記》，真的好厲害喔！我都沒有想到耶！

我書讀的沒有那麼多，寫出來的東西就少了一些=A=(汗)

我常聽我老師說，看別人寫文章，要看：「別人想到，自己所沒想到的；自己想到，別人沒想到的；最後，是別人跟自己都沒想到的。」

真是至理名言阿！

大家一起加油吧！Fighting！




ps.順便拜票ㄧ下>w<

----------


## 荷宇

ROKU的做作品一如往常的有趣啊′д`
作品中 你說你可以是拯救天堂的魔法天使 也可以是墮落天使那裡真的是噴笑了XD
天堂這關大家的作品都很優秀 幾乎都是以漫畫呈現呢・∀・

這次我就不用嚴肅的故事了′_ゝ‵因為嚴肅起來就要畫好多張^P^(我會死的
手繪那裡是我熬夜畫完的,ﾟДﾟ如果我沒熬夜絕對百分之百來不及

下次我也無法參加了 因為那段時間我大多是在外面′_ゝ‵
雖然無法參加最後一次,但卻很期待下個題目
大家加油喔ゝ∀･

----------


## 古紀洛子

恐怖……這次不管是圖版還是文版投票都很激烈。

沒想到這次仍然不如理想，是因為加了陰謀要素讓天堂不天堂了嗎？
把投給自己的信心一票拿掉的話我跟嘯月一樣就是吊車尾了QAQ

信心受到極大的打擊啊……(低氣壓)

----------


## 幻貓

欸...我寫文不專業啦不過還是來評一下洛子的文好了

角色繁多、世界設定詳盡，剩下的就是缺乏特別的寫作手法
故事從頭到尾都是照著順序前進，但相對的也顯得*平靜無波*
比較明顯的起伏只有在諾道相逼及塔羅相救那兩段，但仍感覺不夠強烈
這部分如果改用倒敘手法可能不錯，由現在憶及過去，這也是很實用的故事寫法

*場景描述不夠*：若說角色動作語言為花、場景描述為葉
目前便是滿滿的花及稀疏的葉，自然襯托不了彼此的美
也因為活動有在文章字數限制，所以可能要想想如何縮減話語及動作陳述，並以細膩的場景描述替代
如果怕讀者懶的看場景描述，那就加一點關鍵線索在場景中
等到看到後來摸不著頭緒，他就會摸著鼻子回頭在場景描述中找劇情線索了！

最後我想是*角色語氣特徵不明顯*
一人分飾多角自然不是簡單的工作，尤其構思其他外觀設定啥的就夠作者累的了！
但是今天這份投稿的主體是文字本身，洛子要加強構思的反而不是角色外表，而是性格
有了那個性格，就算頂著模糊的外表，也可以讓讀者確實「感覺」這個角色的靈魂
有講話正常者，必有講話結巴者；
有聒噪不休者，必有惜字如金者；
有語氣剛烈者，必有耳語呢喃者。
不僅僅是因為他說話的內容，而要讓讀者在看到引號後面的「XX如此說道」之前就先猜到這話多半是誰講的

不專業評文到此一遊〈逃〈遭滅

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

唉呀呀呀呀↑樓上那位很好狠阿  :jcdragon-shock:  

洛子你別灰心啦！加油！

你不但會寫文章還可以畫畫欸！<<光這點就很厲害了，而且還畫的有一定水準呀！

其實關於角色個性，我認為是寫小說最有趣的一點，也同樣是最難的一點。

其實我剛開始在寫小說時，也是會很習慣的把每個角色的個性都寫的很像(甚至講話口氣！)，回頭看的時候總會覺得：「從頭到尾就同一個人演的吧！」<<這種事還挺容易發生的。

所以！我覺得寫小說前的事前準備很重重重重重要要要要要要要要(回音)！

我最近的新作品(沒在狼板這放)，光是前的角色設定，就寫了幾乎快一整本筆記本=A=
↑但是非常值得的！寫起來就很得心應手阿！

EX：從小就是個天才，個性冷漠，說話很少超過3的逗號；從不說話(覺得說話麻煩)，只用白版寫字的女生；超級開朗的少年，一出場沒多久就跑到主角家裸奔(因為其實他的真實身分是狼)；不喜歡被當成女孩的女生等還有很多。

倒是特別寫作法，我覺得是慢慢培養的欸=A=
我第一次寫是用第ㄧ人稱(因為小說《龍族》的關係)，之後才有些改成第三人稱，寫法從原本的講故事變成搞笑、冒險、奇幻、特異戀情(？)哈！



你寫的很好啦！能勇於放上來就很很很很很強了，有些人連這一步都跨不過呢！別想太悲觀啦，下關在努力衝破自我限制吧！

----------


## 狩者

儘管沒有優勝
但是這次的文章有很多人喜歡實在是太好了
謝謝所有把票投給我的人

好茶和瀟湘的評論相當受用
點出了很多我沒有看見的地方及不足的部份

我還有很大的努力空間
許多參賽者的文章也都寫的相當好
有些文筆優美、有些相當的特別

大家加油:3
祝大家第三關寫文、繪圖順利(拱手)。

----------


## 狼王白牙

針對狼之樂園創站7年以來最大的創作性質論壇活動

特別感謝主辦者及構思者*幻貓*、文版版主、圖版版主、所有參與會員

從評審之嚴格可以看出*瀟湘*、*好喝的茶*等文學版版主的實力

各位參與者的賣力創作，是對於這個活動最大的鼓勵

此外針對這個活動以外，台詞大比拼主辦者 wingwolf 也在此一併感謝

最後是白牙自己的私心，由於白牙是 dmoz 動物文學分類目錄編輯員 
(老問句: 白牙你到底管了多少地方?)

感謝撰寫及繪圖相關作品的新加入會員雪麟、描述動物深刻的狩者兩位參加者 (此為私心讚賞)

----------


## 紅峽青燦

蛾額!!
在我正跟級分掙扎時
不知不覺到了活動尾聲了
最後一個題目有關人間啊?

嗯嗯!!
壞青燦應援文籌備中!!

----------


## G.M.幻閃寂星

來這邊報備一下：

最近因為要開始忙入學跟開學考的事情，
所以圖文活動的第三關可能不會投稿。

真的是非常抱歉。

----------


## 斯冰菊

各位友獸：

      本狼寫第二關時的五味雜陳已然消除，現在已經可以全心全意投入第三關的最終決戰！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

      原本本狼在比賽正式開始前，對於首獎與勳章感覺恰似探囊取物一般；然而，投入競賽後，才知道本狼想的太大意了。每隻參賽獸的作品各有各的風格，有初出茅廬的青澀純真、也有經驗豐富的成熟寫法。本狼在這場聯誼性質的競賽中玩得很開心，也讓本狼開了很大的眼界。




> 感謝撰寫及繪圖相關作品的新加入會員雪麟、描述動物深刻的狩者兩位參加者 (此為私心讚賞)


      狩者真的寫得很深刻呢！！！其實她還有與本狼一樣報名第三屆桐花文學獎喔！！！她是在聊天室看到本狼提起後加入的，她寫的是新詩，紀念她的祖母。本狼是以小說參賽。

      雪麒縱使今年才加入，卻已然展現出身為貓科難以令獸忽視的堅強實力！！！一揮爪畫出的圖扣住本狼心弦！！！

      雖然比賽還沒有結束，然而，本狼要在這裡先嗥：倘若可以的話，本狼一定要每年都參加！！！

      也再次感謝所有參賽獸、瀟湘、好茶、幻貓、熾祈與白牙老大！！！也懇請各位友獸期待本狼最終關的表現喔！！！

                                                         凍狼   斯冰菊   有感而發

                                                                  101年(2012)8月10日    16:33

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

最後關卡--人間。

明明是很常見到的東西(謎：廢話，你就住在裡面阿！)，可是想要寫出甚麼東西卻好難喔=A=......

圖文聯招到了最後倒數階段了，小龍龍我心中有許多感想。

1.謝謝各位投給我的獸友們，有你們的幫忙，小龍龍我才可以一路走到現在，也對小龍龍我的拙作給予肯定，另小龍龍我萬分感動(擦淚)，謝謝大家(鞠躬)！

2.看見大家的作品，各有各的特色，像是斯冰菊的凍狼文學，洛子的圖文等，還有非常非常多，都好厲害，好有創意！(那像小龍龍我第一關灑血第二關又搞不成熟的心理戰<<真是夠了！)

3.令我最感到深刻的，就是版主們的評斷了！
雖然瀟湘很毒舌，但招招命中要點(雖然第二輪的文言文我有點看不懂)，但可以感受到他的用心良苦阿！
茶茶雖然不同於蕭相的毒舌，但也可以看出每個參賽者所缺少的東西和優點，
一方面令人覺得被肯定想法，ㄧ方面也可以針對自己所欠缺的做改變、加強，真的是另小龍龍我萬分感動。
ps.想拿版主票是當然的(但是個極大的挑戰)(被炸)

4.能參加活動，是小龍龍我最大的榮幸阿！


最後階段了，大家一起加油吧！一起寫出最動人、搞笑、窩心的文章！

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

第三關好難呀>A<   (謎:你每關都這麼說...)
原本腦中有很好的靈感，可是想要打出來時卻沒有辦法表達出自己想要的東西，果然還是肚子裡的墨水不夠啊>"<

看到第一關和第二關的評論後深深覺得自己果然還是新手...orz
好像本來就是，在參加活動前沒寫過小說...(?)

總之，到了最後的階段了，不管名次如何，我都玩得很開心!
也希望大家能夠加油!!!!

(謎:你這隻笨狼，表演前一天還在熬夜打文章，第二關時竟然還發燒，搞什麼鬼啊!  (?)

----------


## 古紀洛子

*最終關棄權聲明：*

因個人研究所課業及其他雜事因素，
2012圖文聯召最終關確定無暇參賽故決定棄權。
在此向各位告知，深感抱歉！

[align=right]2012-08-13  －洛子－[/align]

前兩關能玩得很開心就是最大的滿足了，雖然成果不理想。

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

第三關投稿出去了
這一次算是突然有感覺吧
原本打算花上兩天 卻在一天結束了
而且還跟當初構想的方式不一樣
算是有猜到主題了 第二關就有往這方面引
結果就是這三篇成為連續的短篇了
雖然我拿的票不多 但很高興能有參與

最後是給大家的幾句話
這篇文章
獻給失去 獻給失去的事物 也獻給失去後依然努力活著的你們
無論是人 是事 是物

也獻給我自己 這是人對狼說的話 我想早點找到你

----------


## 蒼穹之龍

第三關還挺難的
能判定合格真是太好了啦！(笑)

回想起大約一個月前投上去的《白》，當時心裡是想著要呈現出最痛苦的東西。
可是，越寫到後面，越發現好像不是如此。和當初的想法大大的不同阿！



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    老實說，我到後來完全不知道我天堂那裏是要表達些甚麼﹝慚愧﹞    
    


原本前兩關的超現實氛圍，可以創造出很多很不一樣的東西，一回到凡間，似乎少了很多可以發揮的東西。
在經歷兩天的構思，翻了翻以前看過的東西，我有了很多想法。
整理到最後，第三篇就這麼出來了0A0

地獄、天堂、凡間的最終章。

地獄的痛苦，天堂的美好。看似都是最極端的。
深刻想過後，其實並不然。

用把「握現現在」作為最終章的主題，也希望大家可以多多把握可以在一起的時光，珍惜身旁的每一個人﹝獸﹞，有些真的錯過就不再了......。

這三篇﹝因該有一點點連貫吧？0A0﹞在這次活動中獻給大家。

挽不了的就讓它隨風逝去吧。
抓不住的就讓它付諸流水吧。
最深愛的就雙手緊緊把握吧。

蒼穹之龍，向大家致上最誠摯的感謝。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  各位友獸：

      本狼終於貼上了最終關的小說，三關大功告成！一路走來，第一關的《冥界奇遇》用了凍笑話，第二關在天堂使出對聯，最終關則是爪戳胸、刀刺頸的殺戮(現在則是本狼上個月底的親身經歷加上一丁點的想像力，縱使與第二關同樣失格。)；本狼咸認每篇都是風格各異，然而異曲中帶有同工的是：都是在用巧妙之法諷刺與對付奸角壞蛋。

      最終關即將截稿，也在此再度強調：本狼真的玩得非常開心！  :wuffer_laugh:  也期待各位參賽獸在未來的成長與成熟，這是截至目前為止本狼最投入的活動！再下個星期結果發表時，不論得獎與否，本狼都將拾起記憶與歡笑凝結的凍氣，繼續笑著走下去！

                                                                  凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

                                                                           101年8月17日    02:17

----------


## BGs

這次的投稿作品，有幾個沒說明的部份：

1. 那人是女的，是教團的間諜。那人藏在黑龍核心的部份不是靈魂，只是記憶而已，這段記憶對黑龍造成了某些影響。

2. 黑龍的傷口無法癒合是他自己抓出來的，至於一開始是怎麼來的，或許就和回憶裡的解釋一樣……

3. 巫師知道過去造成學院被肅清的計畫，他收集怪物能量是為了要反擊教團，但是他不知道那人躲在黑龍的靈魂裡。至於將探險隊滅團這件事是他的……個人興趣？

4. 前半段出現人類探險隊跑到山區的目的是搶地精挖出來的寶石，巫師是他們半途遇到的旅行者，他們並不知道巫師抱著要將他們殺死的打算。巫師說他可以幫他們找出寶物的位置，所以他們就讓巫師一起行動。

5. 靈魂炸彈極不穩定，人類高階法師只有在絕境的時候才會嘗試使用（而且很容易失敗，炸彈引爆時會產生時空裂罅）。黑龍的靈魂炸彈是那人裝上去的，還沒有被引爆。黑龍過去消滅其他怪物，吸收的能量聚集在這裡，被他不希望面對的記憶給包覆住。黑龍可以決定何時要引爆，但是他自己還沒意識到有這個東西。

----------

最後一關寫到最後有種進入了  flow  的感覺 XD
這次活動我最大的收穫就是寫出了完整的故事，然後稍微整理了一下自己對宗教、魔法的想法。

感謝所有參賽的夥伴們，讓我從大家的作品學到各式各樣的技巧。
希望自己也能寫出許多有趣的故事。

不過這次能通過其實也蠻驚險的……

----------


## 幻貓

最終關截止了~
圖版很可惜只有兩名參賽者通過，但相對的也有機會一舉殺進前面的名次，
文組一如往常競爭激烈，就等待最後的投票階段，請大家不要吝惜手上的票！

也小小抱歉，延誤了投票設置的時間，完整投票間隔不變
但開票時間由原先預設的晚間八點延後至晚間九點三十分

這次活動實在甚感欣慰，尤其是文組的參賽人數大幅增加，競爭激烈，篇篇心血實在很難斷定誰好誰壞
而投票的各位，也謝謝你們的支持：單有藝術家還不夠，還需要有觀眾的支持才有動力繼續創作

接下來五天，也讓我們拭目以待吧 :Very Happy:

----------


## 自然農子

這次居然只有我和牙狼(艸艸艸

其他人怎麼都不見了啦！？QAQ

這次我仍然發揮了拖稿精神一直到剩兩天才畫分鏡(被打

也是初次戰鬥畫面的練習，請大家多多指教○ω○[/s]

----------


## 飛狼薩克

原本想說出國玩期間邊畫
結果玩太嗨了XD"
回來之後又好累也沒梗
所以就完全放棄最終關((拖走
但人數真的少得好可憐啊啊啊!!!!!!
其他人咧?欸?
該不會都跟我一樣跑出去玩了吧?!

半途而廢實在不是我的本義啊.....
但如果在出國期間還想這個腦袋會忙不過來(??
好可惜ˊˋ

----------


## 狩者

第三關真的難了許多
也一直重複修改，真是麻煩瀟湘跟好茶了
不過最後還是能合格，實在是太好了

這次我創作的題目是《兄與弟》
是個哥哥保護弟弟的故事。

這次的活動玩的很開心
不論名次為何
能夠完整的參加完
也是一種對自己的一種肯定
也期待最後的結果囉:3

祝好(拱手)。

----------

